

10 Problems with OSX 10.7 Lion - jordaninternets
http://jordanstaniscia.com/2011/09/10-problems-osx-10-7-lion/

======
zoowar
The bullshit extends beyond 10.7. The App Store replaces the Mac OS X Software
download site so that my 10.5 system can no longer download software unless I
pay Apple for an OS upgrade.

